# Micro Mini & Juliana Piglets



## Az tortoise compound (Jul 11, 2013)

I invite everyone to come visit my wifes facebook page for her micro piglets. Arizona Mini Juliana Pig Farms -Follow this link and hit the like button! https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Arizona-Mini-Juliana-Pigs/229968887076934


 Thank you!
www.arizonaminijulianapigfarms.com


----------



## ascott (Jul 11, 2013)

Fricken A---DORABLE!!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2013)

How big do Julianas get? Hamlet, a cross between a potbelly and a cancer lab pig of some sort, is about 35#.








*Hamlet and I celebrating our birthdays together...his 5th, my 49th*​


----------



## luvpetz27 (Aug 28, 2013)

OMG!!! SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Baoh (Aug 28, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> How big do Julianas get? Hamlet, a cross between a potbelly and a cancer lab pig of some sort, is about 35#.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that is cute.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 28, 2013)

Baoh said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > How big do Julianas get? Hamlet, a cross between a potbelly and a cancer lab pig of some sort, is about 35#.
> ...



Inclined to agree, but I tend to be prejudiced in his favor. 

All of our pets have jobs of some sort and his basic job is to keep my toes warm while I'm at my desk, and act as my co-pilot while I'm out running errands, but he'll also fetch my sneakers, moccasins and slippers, depending on which I request. Smart little dude. 

While I tell myself that he's my loyal buddy, he does demand a raisin for fetching shoes, and gets loudly indignant if I'm slow in paying up...


----------



## terryo (Aug 28, 2013)

Our little Wilber is only 27 lbs. He so cute, and just loves the gals.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my, they are cute! When did you get yours, Terry?


----------



## terryo (Aug 28, 2013)

Az tortoise compound said:


> I invite everyone to come visit my wifes facebook page for her micro piglets. Arizona Mini Juliana Pig Farms -Follow this link and hit the like button! https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Arizona-Mini-Juliana-Pigs/229968887076934
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> www.arizonaminijulianapigfarms.com



I am loving these little guys!!




lynnedit said:


> Oh my, they are cute! When did you get yours, Terry?



My son just got a horse boarding farm in New Jersey, and visited a friend at a near-by farm and fell in love with this little guy. We had two black pigs. We thought they were pretty small until we saw Wilbur. He went right to work and now the two pigs are expecting. You can see that they are pretty small next to the pigmy goats in the picture.
I liked Mini Juliana Pig Farms face book. I love those little tiny pigs.
I never laughed so hard. He had to climb on her. He has such personality and follows you all around the farm like a little dog. They don't bring him in the house though. I would love to take one of those babies. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Kameo37 (Aug 28, 2013)

I love these little Julianas! They fit in PERFECTLY with my mini-farm plan. Juliana pigs, nigerian dwarf goats, mini-horses, mini-donkeys and one BIG sulcata!


----------

